# Mexican Oakleaf



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)

I was really happy with what I purchased from a LFS, so when I got the plant home, I cut clones of it to grow in several tanks. The new cuttings grew leaves that were not even a tenth the size of the leaves on the plant when I purchased it in all 3 tanks, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not sure if I'm understanding you correctly. Are you wondering why the new leaves are smaller?


----------



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)

exactly, it had huge beautiful leaves that were over an inch long, and the new leaves are not even an 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Most plants will change their leaf size and even shape in different environments.

The big leaves probably grew out of the water in full sun light.


----------



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)

The plants look pretty much the same today as the day i posted this, but I recently noticed that the plants put out some contrasting red growths with several leaves, so I think it just may take longer to establish when cloning the plant.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just give it time, I have this plant and love it. 

This is a crappy photo and does no justice, but I spent a total of $45 on this tank, just on the filter, flora, and fauna:









I have been having trouble with diatoms but other than that, I love this tank, and the mexican oak leaf in the back grows out of the water sometimes.


----------

